# ECF Game 6: Pacers @ Heat (5/30 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Here we go! Time for the close-out game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472092402094964736
The irony of their fans constantly chanting "he's a flopper!" while their team has now been fined $20,000 for 3 separate flopping plays.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

An absolute must win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Also read they're the most penalized team since the violations have begun.


Let's end this


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a bad feeling about the refs this game too, Silver wants to end this big three era. Stern tried too the past 2 years but we still made it somehow. If you thought this game was upsetting, just wait tell we get the same calls on home court.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman's a gametime decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^A minute after you post that, the Heat just tweeted that Beasley and Hamilton are inactive. Good to see Bird is back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472524940793880576
Same starting lineup for the Heat even though birdman is back. No surprise with how Rashard has played.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Doesn't necessarily mean he'll play, but great to see him active.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crowd into it early


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472537110923468800


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

God I want this win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Slow offensive start for the Heat. Again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every time West doesnt get a shot on offense, its a win for the Heat.

Heat just down one after a really slow start on offense. Been the case all series long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lance just got himself another fine. Good news for the Pacers though is that he's losing a bunch of free agent money in this series.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lance just got himself another fine.


I guess Stephenson won't get any.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No buzzer beater 

24-13 after 1

Great finish to the quarter after the really slow start. Lebron is being super aggressive. 

Wade and Bosh have to pick up the slack now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great turnaround after the rough start. Pacers missed some open shots and passed up on some good ones, so the D still could tighten up.

Great crowd tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ball movement has been great since the middle of the 1st


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My god. Stephenson is a player I would never be able to root for. What a scumbag.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worst kind of dude. **** you lance. Wish he was bricking those threes tho. 

Lets go boys, send these ****heads packing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you lance


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant have any let ups here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad Wade's not avoiding the 3 right now. This team will give us that more than others even, and he can hit it off the dribble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing David West. How is he so money from 19ft with a guy all over him? 

Like I said earlier, if he doesnt get a shot, its a win for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

West doesn't miss man. We have no suitable matchup for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472549998518099968
Lip readers saw the same.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So anxious, we suck at playing with leads.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> So anxious, we suck at playing with leads.


Yup. Need the crowd and Lance being Lance to keep up the energy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333 off the bank. His 2nd in 2 games.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Great play so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up 23.

No mercy!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No let ups please. This isn't a regular season game against the Kings.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lel at CBs face after that bank


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ****ing David West. How is he so money from 19ft with a guy all over him?
> 
> Like I said earlier, if he doesnt get a shot, its a win for the Heat.


Hate how we trap on his pick and pops. Him being open on those is their best O.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clean!?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Hibbert always gets calls with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario's D on Hill this series has been awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

But two good passes by Mario to Bosh


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Good D forcing the TO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Lewis 33333.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shard! 3333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Lets hope Pacers come out really desperate making dumb shots and passes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two "of course"'s avoided.

Good half. A 2nd half let up could easily let them back in this pretty early. Gotta come out with the same fire we showed from halfway through the 1st quarter on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-34 at the half

Wow. Heat dominated. Hard to even pick one specific player that is playing better than the rest. Lebron was Lebron.

No Let ups!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fully expected a trey to drop there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Did not see what Lance did prior to stepping over LeBron. How does that shit get allowed? The kid needs to concentrate on basketball instead of trying to get in the head of the worst person to attempt these things against. He's got a lot of talent, but he might be the biggest dipshit in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wow. Did not see what Lance did prior to stepping over LeBron. How does that shit get allowed? The kid needs to concentrate on basketball instead of trying to get in the head of the worst person to attempt these things against. He's got a lot of talent, but he might be the biggest dipshit in the league.


Like I said earlier, he's losing millions in free agency. Could be a good thing for the Pacers if Bird still wants him.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey @Jace go crazy on that R-Star avatar man. Anything Heat, but I know he hates Wade the most.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

D is slipping


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Stop making dumb plays, Chalmers.

Bosh is on fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and1

Mixing up his game nicely tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh

What a pass


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh wanted and-one again but I didn't get a good look on that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 33333

Rashard Lewis has been reborn!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lewis 33333
> 
> Rashard Lewis has been reborn!


Thanks to Spoelstra's talk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

37 point lead mg:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think we should leave in LeBron for the rest of the quarter. Make sure they don't get momentum into the fourth.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Hey @Jace go crazy on that R-Star avatar man. Anything Heat, but I know he hates Wade the most.


I'll get to it after the game. Might have to remind me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I think we should leave in LeBron for the rest of the quarter. Make sure they don't get momentum into the fourth.


Thinking that's what Spo is doing. Wade and Bosh should be done for the night.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> I'll get to it after the game. Might have to remind me.


No problem. If you dont wanna do it dont feel forced yo, i can pull some good images off google too.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

After what Cance did all series I wouldn't mind putting on the ECF champ shirts right now then not shaking hands with these sorry cans afterwards.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

West gets his fourth. Nice for us.

Fifth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

91-58 after 3

Could not have asked for more from the Heat tonight. Awesome performance all around. Big 3 should be done for the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD should get time, which means look out for some sparks if Lance stays in.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing the Big Has take a swing it Cance. Hit that can right in his ear blower.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and Wade in. Spo doesnt wanna take ANY chances.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh and1

West fouls out


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh is playing great!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25 and 8 on 10-12 shooting for Bosh.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh and Wade in. Spo doesnt wanna take ANY chances.


A good decision because how we have played with too many bench players. We should have won last game and really need to close it today.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

What a perfect game. Best way to shut these guys out. Hope we don't take our foot off the pedal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

T.Y Hilton getting hate from Pacers fans because he's rooting for the Heat :laugh:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472553024108642304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472553747722551296


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Bosh done for the night


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh had a good way to drive in there instead of taking the jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul George should have taken bullshit 3 pt shots all series long because he's been hitting a ton of them.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Battier and Haslem getting love from the crowd as they should.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god this feels good. 

EAD Indy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seeing a couple of empty seats. Dumbasses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get Greg a basket!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back to back to back Eastern Conference Champs!

Great team win. Everyone stepped up and played their part. 

As much as it sucked to let game 5 slip, its always nice to be able to celebrate at home, in blowout fashion. They've earned these 6 days off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472575197774872576


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Back to back to back to back Eastern Conference Champs!
> 
> Great team win. Everyone stepped up and played their part.
> 
> As much as it sucked to let game 5 slip, its always nice to be able to celebrate at home, in blowout fashion. They've earned these 6 days off.


Great. 

I hope Thunder wins at least the next game against Spurs but two more wins would of course be the best.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Greg Oden lifting the ECF trophy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So many people were calling this a blowout before the game. Had a strong feeling too, as I rarely do. Was too scared of the jinx to say it, though.

By far the toughest series coming up. Gonna be a big challenge either way.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you Heat for not stressing my heart . Beatdown! :manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, plus both western conference teams are the two who we have beaten for the title, so they will have that motivation as well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Great game. I was going to drop a huge bet on this game but then decided against. Really stoked with the win after that game 5 debacle.

Rashard Lewis man. Guess Spo wins in the end once again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> No problem. If you dont wanna do it dont feel forced yo, i can pull some good images off google too.


No. I gotcha. I have fun making them. About to get to it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was so excited for the Rashard Lewis signing. Took until now to pay dividends. I'll take it. Maybe Beasley will be big next year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only 4 fastbreak points for the Heat tonight. Still scored 117 points and shot 58% for the game. Dominant half court offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472588937157165056
Damn :laugh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472588937157165056
> Damn :laugh:


George also said it's up to Bird and Pritchard but it's still interesting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472589543989067776


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Put these suckas to bed tonight. We done with em. Fatality. Eye on the prize. FO MO!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha go Greg go!

Agreed Adam. I've ben hating on Shard pretty much all season but he was huge in this series. I hope Spo is brave enough to keep the wheel rotating though for matchup purposes if required. I don't want Shard on Duncan or Splitter if that's how it's gonna be.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Only 4 fastbreak points for the Heat tonight. Still scored 117 points and shot 58% for the game. Dominant half court offense.


Against an all-time great defense. Good preparation for the Finals. I love that some still call this team an open-floor-only team. It's been one of the best, if not the best, half court team since '12.

Even better shot of GO with the trophy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Actually thought Greg was moving really well tonight in his limited time. 

I always feel bad when they pan to Beas and he's suited up. He looks like he's being a good teammate tho, learning to be a pro about the situation. Maybe seeing Lewis and haslem and Battier go through their quiet patches and be able to contribute gives him hope for next season. Maybe he moves on for more opportunity, who knows.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade County said:


> Actually thought Greg was moving really well tonight in his limited time.
> 
> I always feel bad when they pan to Beas and he's suited up. He looks like he's being a good teammate tho, learning to be a pro about the situation. Maybe seeing Lewis and haslem and Battier go through their quiet patches and be able to contribute gives him hope for next season. Maybe he moves on for more opportunity, who knows.


I realized that the whole plan with Beasley was to teach him the ropes and how to act like a professional on and off the court so he would be ready next season to take over Battier etc.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Jace said:


> Against an all-time great defense. Good preparation for the Finals. I love that some still call this team an open-floor-only team. It's been one of the best, if not the best, half court team since '12.
> 
> Even better shot of GO with the trophy


http://i.instagram.com/p/opamewkMnx/


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard's contributions could function as a good carrot for Greg to stay motivated to contribute next year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I want all those guys back next year. Greg, Beasley, and Justin Hamilton. I think they can all transition from this year to important role players next year. The torch has to pass because Battier is retiring and James Jones, Allen, and Lewis are soon to follow. I really hope we keep Hamilton and give him a chance. I have a good feeling about him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hamilton could be a new Doleac. Big guy with a nice J. 

I hear you Adam re Beas n Greg. I think Battier and Ray might retire at years end, Shane for sure...Ray I don't know, if we lose the finals I think he will retire, if we win he might want to go round one more time.

Shard recently said he wants to play 2-3 more years, but i think by the time next season comes round that the younger guys should pass him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Congratulations to all the real Heat fans on this forum. I wanted the Pacers to win, so I'm disappointed with the outcome. However the Heat were clearly the better team of the two, and deserve to represent the East.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

@BlackNRed

Does this work?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Must say I laughed pretty hard at that pic. Enjoy R-Star :laugh:

Can't say enough about how well we played tonight. One of the more complete performances in recent memory. Everyone contributed, offense was beautiful, as was the D.

Weird how we will be playing either OKC or Spurs again...not sure who id prefer to be honest. Both going to be incredibly tough series'.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lance posted this on his instagram













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472625410308857856


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still cant get over Rashard's play this series. Truly came out of nowhere. Huge props to Spo, who has pushed all the right buttons so far these playoffs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Will be interesting to see what happens with Stephenson this offseason. Could see him getting some decent offers that will really test the Pacers' ability and willingness to keep him.

He's unrestricted though...so he'll have plenty of options. Hopefully the Pacers bust it all up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Larry loves him, but would be hard to put him back in that lockerroom. His teammates don't seem enthralled with him.

Despite his antics, some team trying to get over some sort of hump will throw money at him the Pacers won't match.

Crazy how UD went from seeming so vital in this series to, essentially, DNPs. Spo's definitely shown some guts lately, and it's paid off. Lewis' 3-point misses tend to look pretty bad, but when he's in rhythm he's clearly one of our most money shooters.

Next series, I think UD starts to guard Splitter or Duncan if it's SA. If it's OKC, I think we stick with Lewis so they can't put Ibaka on UD and keep him near the rim. Shard can probably be fine against one of their starting bigs.

I can also still see Oden contributing. Either way, I was so happy to see him so excited to be holding that trophy. Let's get his hands on the real one, please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is everything










EDIT: It's gone now. Was a gif of Oden dancing with the trophy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> @BlackNRed
> 
> Does this work?


It's perfect Jace haha, thanks I think he'll like this one. 

:2ti:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Must say I laughed pretty hard at that pic. Enjoy R-Star :laugh:
> 
> Can't say enough about how well we played tonight. One of the more complete performances in recent memory. Everyone contributed, offense was beautiful, as was the D.
> 
> *Weird how we will be playing either OKC or Spurs again...not sure who id prefer to be honest.* Both going to be incredibly tough series'.


Thunder please. The Spurs scare me more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watching the post game on sun sports, just realized the beastly game Bird had. 9 points 10 rebounds in just 13 minutes :laugh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472582486250110976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472583447840428032


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bird was a monster last night. I don't know how long he can keep it up, being that he's 35...but te guy has infectious energy. He always plays hard, which is what I love about him. You can't questions his effort or enthusiasm.


----------

